# Breakfast shake



## walkin dude (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post on this site but i have been browsing for a while, especially in this forum. I am attempting to follow a "massive eating" type diet and have based my diet on a few of the ones outlined in this forum.

I always let myself down at breakfast as i always seem to be in a rush. i was hoping somebody could post a shake recipie which would provide me roughly 700-800 calories (or is this too much?) as i am currently trying to consume 4000 calories a day (i am 6ft and 70kg). Thanks.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Half serving of Reflex Instant Mass

50g Cottage cheese

25g Natural Bio Yoghurt

x1 med banana

x1 handful of Frozen berries

500ml Milk

I haven't worked out the exact measurement of protein/calories but I shouldn't think that that's far off 



L


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey walkin dude, stop walkin and stay for a while. Welcome to the board.


----------



## walkin dude (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks a lot lorian. im guessing it would be fine to substitue 2scopps of nlarge 2 instead of the reflex instant mass? I also thought that it was best to have some form of complex carbs such as oatmeal first thing in the morning? Not meaning to question you or anything, i just remember reading that on this site somewhere.

Would this shake also be suitable as a pwo?

Thanks for the welcome and all the info!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

walkin dude said:


> thanks a lot lorian. im guessing it would be fine to substitue 2scopps of nlarge 2 instead of the reflex instant mass? I also thought that it was best to have some form of complex carbs such as oatmeal first thing in the morning? Not meaning to question you or anything, i just remember reading that on this site somewhere.
> 
> Would this shake also be suitable as a pwo?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and all the info!!


You are correct in that the shake should include complex carbs - which is why I suggested Reflex Instant Mass because its carbs are from organic oats  You could substitute with N-Large but the carbs in N-Large are from maltodextrin and fructose.

PWO you want high glycemic carbs and pure whey for fast digestion/assimilation imo.



L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Although Im not sure of the protein in the instant mass but that sounds like too many carbs, not enough fats and not enough protein.

Its very important whether you are trying to lose bodyfat or gain lean muscle mass you need to eat first thing in the morning to fire the ol metabolism up and give the body nutrients from its resting fast.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Although Im not sure of the protein in the instant mass but that sounds like too many carbs, not enough fats and not enough protein.


Oh yee of little faith!! :bounce:

Remember he wanted 4000 k/cals a day. Now your average bodybuillder is eating 6 meals that equates to a reasonable 660'ish k/cals per meal. Granted, I assumed his weight to be 160lb-170lb so working off 1.75g protein per lb bodyweight he's looking at wanting 45g - 50g for each of those 6 meals...

Given the above, and having now worked out what that shake actually contains I reckon I was pretty damn close!!

Here's the breakdown:



L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fats and protein should be about the same.

Your protein is higher than your fats, not by alot but by some.

Carbs are too high for that amount of fat and protein.

Carbohydrates: 324

protein: 200 cals

Fats: 189 cals

That bio yoghurt cant be right that would only add up to 17 cals total.

The barries dont add either that should be 8 cals.

I like to keep the diet at or around 40/30/30


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

one i always like and has done alright for me in the past is

2 scoops of whey.

oats

1 chopped up large banana

3 eggs

and if im feeling brave ill have some cottage cheese in it too

dont always taste the best but hey you have to do these things in our sport!!!! just neck it down!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That looks good conan.

Id say toss some flax seed in that but now after talking to ChefX, I am not sure anymore.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Conan said:


> just neck it down!


Lol


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

lol u could always try some lard!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dk246 said:


> lol u could always try some lard!!!!


That would gag a maggot

Blend up a protein drink with lard  .................almost blew chunks from that.........


----------



## walkin dude (Jan 26, 2005)

So should i substitute the 2 scoops of N Large with 2 scoops whey and add 25g oats leaving me with:

50g cottage cheese

25 g natural bio yoghurt

1 banana

500ml milk

25g oats

2 scoops whey

Does this seem ok?

For a pwo is a serving of NLarge 2 sufficient?

Cheers for all the feedback guys!!!


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

whats wrong with flax seed hackskii?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Dymatize Nutrition do an excellent product called Mega Gainer which sounds like something your after.

There is a recipe on the tub which combines the protein powder and lists other ingredients such peanut butter, honey and lots of other ingredients to give you a whopping 3000 calorie shake!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Conan said:


> dont always taste the best but hey you have to do these things in our sport!!!! just neck it down!


I remember 1 guy that goes to my gym saying that he used to have lemonade and tuna thrown into a blender :boohoo: :boohoo: I tried it out of curiosity.......man oh man was it rank!!! I nearly spewed up, i come to the conclusion he is 1 evil person!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> I remember 1 guy that goes to my gym saying that he used to have lemonade and tuna thrown into a blender :boohoo: :boohoo: I tried it out of curiosity.......man oh man was it rank!!! I nearly spewed up, i come to the conclusion he is 1 evil person!!!!!!!


That sh1t is funny. I got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I go for somthing along the lines of

50 - 100g Oats

2 Scoops of whey

300ml of Milk

100g Avacado

Maybe a bit of water to thin it out.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

well - we have bee winding up one of the guys at the gym... he has been playing a few practicle jokes on us l8ly.. so we told him that the best protein shake was Sp*nk.. one of the guys mixed up soem egg whites and some plain whey etc to the correct consistency - we then put a little bit in some johnnies and the next time we were in the gym we were chatting to him and passing these things around for each other to drink.... you should have seen the speed at which he went to the toilet to spew...


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

damagedgoods said:


> well - we have bee winding up one of the guys at the gym... he has been playing a few practicle jokes on us l8ly.. so we told him that the best protein shake was Sp*nk.. one of the guys mixed up soem egg whites and some plain whey etc to the correct consistency - we then put a little bit in some johnnies and the next time we were in the gym we were chatting to him and passing these things around for each other to drink.... you should have seen the speed at which he went to the toilet to spew...












Good One!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I know this guy that was passing niacin tabs around at the gym. He was telling people that you get a really good pump. So this guy said, "how many do I need?", the guy told him take about 8, so he did. That guy turned so beat read from blood flow, he had to leave the gym..........lol.


----------

